# Lemon-Lime Skeeter Pee



## Montane73

A few winters ago I tried a few mod's to the original recipe. I didn't use a wine must starter from a white wine, I just followed the recipe and used new yeast.

I also substituted one third of the volume of lemon juice concentrate for lime juice concentrate. 

I used less sugar for back sweetening so it is a little on the dry side as I prefer.
This was probably the tastiest, most pleasant smelling wine I've ever made that wasn't from a kit!

The lime flavour came through very nice and added to the aroma too.

I make all my Skeeter Pee this way now as anyone I've shared it with just loves it.


----------



## wineforfun

I make something similar.
I use Realemon and Realime at a 2:1 ratio. Start with Realemon, SG 1.095, when reaches approx. 1.030 add Realime. Once dry and cleared, rack onto some sort of Old Orchard concentrate, ie: Blueberry/Pomegranate, Strawberry/Kiwi, Cranberry, etc. The possibilities are endless.


----------



## kevinlfifer

Same here, 2 lemon : 1 lime. I, however, use a little more sugar to back-sweeten it, but add a wedge of lime when served.


----------



## Stevelaz

Montane73 said:


> A few winters ago I tried a few mod's to the original recipe. I didn't use a wine must starter from a white wine, I just followed the recipe and used new yeast.
> 
> I also substituted one third of the volume of lemon juice concentrate for lime juice concentrate.
> 
> I used less sugar for back sweetening so it is a little on the dry side as I prefer.
> This was probably the tastiest, most pleasant smelling wine I've ever made that wasn't from a kit!
> 
> The lime flavour came through very nice and added to the aroma too.
> 
> I make all my Skeeter Pee this way now as anyone I've shared it with just loves it.



I am going to start a 3 gallon batch of skeeter pee soon (my first)and was going to use the original recipe. However, i was planning to ask about any variances to the recipe that others have learned from to make it better. I love the lime addition and may go with that. Is that enough lemon and lime juice in original recipe to flavor it? Seems little to me. 

Also, you said didn't use a slurry and just used new yeast. Thats what i was planning also. How did you add the yeast exactly? did you just pitch it or did you make a starter? Did it start quickly? Thanks!


----------



## NorCal

I added Lime Kool-Aid to a gallon of mine, called it Hulk Pee. It didn't go over very well.


----------



## AkTom

Was that because of the name or the flavor???


----------



## FTC Wines

Montane, that's the way we have been making S K for years. We all love it! NorCal, we too have added Kool Aid once, it did work out well, seemed like it didn't mix well, flakes of Kool Aid seemed to be suspended, probably our bad. Roy


----------



## compdoctor

Which type of yeast did you use? I've been trying to find a way without using the slurry, as I currently don't have any.


----------



## NorCal

compdoctor said:


> Which type of yeast did you use? I've been trying to find a way without using the slurry, as I currently don't have any.



The workhorse: 1118


----------



## FTC Wines

I too use EC 1118 for S P, & many other wines. Roy


----------



## Stevelaz

FTC Wines said:


> I too use EC 1118 for S P, & many other wines. Roy



Any issues with just using the 1118 without a slurry? How do you pitch it?


----------



## NorCal

I follow the rehydration instructions, prescribed by the manufacturer. Many sprinkle on top and works.


----------



## FTC Wines

I also do what NorCal does. Roy


----------



## cmason1957

I have made skeeter pee probably 5 or 6 times, never have used a slurry. Always rehydrate the yeast, let it get going really well, never fails.


----------



## Stevelaz

Update: I started my 3 gallon skeeter pee on Saturday, Feb 18 and pitched the yeast on Monday, Feb 20th. I used EC 1118 and hydrated it with go firm, then added a bit of the must at about 15 min intervals. Within 45 min to an hour the yeast was really rocking so added it to the pee. By that evening it was already slowly fermenting. Next day it was really going. I pretty much followed the original recipe, but decided to use 1/3 lime juice since that got some nice reviews. Been stirring twice daily and keeping the temp around 75.

By Wednesday, Feb 22, sg was already at 1.050 so i added the lime juice, nutrient and energizer. Today the sg is at 1.002-4 so tomorrow i will probably snap on the lid and airlock to let ferment dry. It looks and smells great! 

I guess i should stop stirring now?

By the way, i broke down and ordered the all-in-one so i hope i get it in time to rack this batch!


----------



## Lilocsprings

*Rehydrate*



cmason1957 said:


> I have made skeeter pee probably 5 or 6 times, never have used a slurry. Always rehydrate the yeast, let it get going really well, never fails.




Also, I added the EC-1118 this morning. How long til I can notice it working?


----------



## cmason1957

Lilocsprings said:


> Also, I added the EC-1118 this morning. How long til I can notice it working?



Don't even worry about it working or not for 48 hours. It usually starts for me around 24,but i don't even check until 48.


----------



## Lilocsprings

cmason1957 said:


> Don't even worry about it working or not for 48 hours. It usually starts for me around 24,but i don't even check until 48.



Should I wait to stir?


----------



## FTC Wines

I stir only after there is a good fermentation, then twice a day. Roy


----------



## Ron0126

Just hit 1.050 in my batch today and added the extra nutrient, energizer, and 32 oz RealLime. Bubbling away!


----------



## Ron0126

Just bottled my lemon-lime Skeeter Pee and HOLY GUACAMOLE this stuff is good. It's hard not to chug it. Even my wife (who doesn't like anything I make) said it was good and that she could drink a lot of it. Planning to take a couple of magnums for consuming on the beach this week.


----------



## Lilocsprings

*Ick*

I make lemon skeeter pee and wasn't happy with the results. Not sure what I did wrong


----------



## PandemoniumWines

I made a 3/4 lemon, 1/4 lime batch, I didn't care much for it... until I backsweetened with 2:1 sugar:lemon juice. Now it's great. My hubby, who hates wine, really likes it.


----------



## PandemoniumWines

Bottled tonight, 28 days start to finish. I did kmeta, sorbate, degassing, sweetening, sparkolloid all at once.


----------



## NorCal

Making wines you enjoy is what it's all about. Congrats.


----------



## Ron0126

One 1.5 magnum drank on the beach over about 2 hours.
Reminds me of a Jimmy Buffet song ...

I'm making this again.


----------



## willie

Just back sweetened our 1st batch of lemon lime Skeeter Pee yesterday. Can't wait to bottle it in another week or so. 

Will


----------



## PandemoniumWines

That batch I just bottled last night was six 750 mL bottles, and 7 32 ounce mason jars. I am down to one bottle and three mason jars, and I expect the rest of it to go this weekend. Sheesh!


----------



## BigSell

What about makimg a simple syrup with Lime juice and sugar added to lemon skeete pee, think the lime would be detectable? Are there any problem with adding juice after stabilized?


----------



## Ron0126

BigSell said:


> What about makimg a simple syrup with Lime juice and sugar added to lemon skeete pee, think the lime would be detectable? Are there any problem with adding juice after stabilized?



I may be wrong but if you added sorbate, I don't see why there would be any problem.


----------



## PandemoniumWines

I add juice at the same time that I stabilize, though I usually add some extra lemon juice, the lime going in during fermentation. I do one cup lemon juice to 2 cups sugar and make a syrup out of it. If you add extra juice post clearing, you'll have to wait on it to clear again. Since Skeeter pee isn't really known for being made by very patient wine makers, I suggest just doing all the steps all at the same time (kmeta, sorbate, sweetening, degassing, sparkolloid).


----------



## reefman

Only 7 bottles remain of my most recent batch of Lon's original recipe.
Going to the store tonight for more lemon and lime juice.
The wife likes the original best, so I have to make a batch just from her.


----------



## AkTom

I made a tropical. A little age helps. My wife even likes it.


----------



## reefman

Yes, aging helps a lot in my opinion


----------



## Jasper24

Good Day Everyone,

I believe that I have read most of the post in this thread and I was wondering. Does or have any of you make a lemon lime wine from raw fruit. Does anyone have a recipe for a wine using the actual fruit instead of juices from concentrate. I am about to start a wine using the fruit and I was hoping for some help. I am looking for something a little more 7-Up or Sprite tasting as oppose to lemonade tasting. 

I have 17 pounds of lemons coming in and 10 pounds of limes. I am hoping to puree this all down to use in my must. After taking the acid level I have a calculating app that will tell me how much sugar and water I need to add to get around and SG of 1.100. I also plan on making this a sparkling wine and have so sweetness to it.

Any help or thoughts would be appreciated.

Thanks Hallie


----------



## calvin

NorCal said:


> I added Lime Kool-Aid to a gallon of mine, called it Hulk Pee. It didn't go over very well.





I tried a cherry lime version and sweetened it with cherry lime koolaid. It was terrible


----------

